# New Writer.



## -â€ BloodÂ§criptâ€ â„¢ (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm a new writer, Well I have always like to write but now I decided to take my writing skills to a new level. I'm originally from Seattle WA. I moved to Arizona in 2000 out of high school. I hope that this site will help me grow my knowledge in writing and help me transform my manuscript to a final piece of work. I look forward to meeting a lot of people that have the same interests as myself.


----------



## SparkyLT (Dec 13, 2008)

Hey and welcome, Bloodscript. Shmancy name - I have this feeling you maybe like morbid, bloody stuff?


----------



## Tiamat (Dec 13, 2008)

Hey there BloodScript, and welcome to WF.  Good luck with that manuscript of yours.


----------



## -â€ BloodÂ§criptâ€ â„¢ (Dec 13, 2008)

Thank you sparky and tiamat. I appreciate the welcome.


----------



## SparkyLT (Dec 13, 2008)

Hahaha, I like your avatar, too.


----------



## A. Mann (Dec 13, 2008)

Bloodscript you evil bastard!!! You turned Sparky into a kitten. I can tell you're gonna be nothing but trouble!



Welcome


----------



## -â€ BloodÂ§criptâ€ â„¢ (Dec 14, 2008)

What? I can't help it, that I have handful's of practical magic lying around my joint. lol....


----------



## Shinn (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi there


----------



## Nickie (Dec 14, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## watuwanz (Dec 14, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!

Ken


----------



## exocoetidae (Dec 14, 2008)

*Sig?*

So did your folks give you all those footnotes or did you inherit them by design (I thought I was hallucinating Adobe Framemaker on the Web for a moment)? 
Nice sig & avatar, to echo the other WFists. Welcome to WF!


----------



## Battlemage (Dec 14, 2008)

You seem to like fantasy and horror....come down the site to the RPG section and join one.  

Welcome to the site.


----------



## tepelus (Dec 15, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Crash_Tomas (Dec 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forums BloodScript!


----------



## wacker (Dec 17, 2008)

Welcome to the forum

wacker


----------

